# Thường xuyên ăn những thực phẩm ngăn ngừa lão hóa này, U40 vẫn trẻ đẹp như gái đôi mươi



## nusy (24/8/18)

*Chế độ dinh dưỡng lành mạnh không chỉ tăng cường sức khỏe mà còn giúp bảo vệ làn da và ngăn ngừa lão hóa từ bên trong, giúp giữ nhìn sự tươi trẻ bất chấp tuổi tác cho phụ nữ U40.*

Khi bước sang độ tuổi 25, làn da bắt đầu quá trình lão hóa, xuất hiện nhiều nếp nhăn, da dần mất đi độ đàn hồi, chảy xệ… Để ngăn ngừa và cải thiện tình trạng này, chế độ dinh dưỡng khoa học và lành mạnh là điều bạn cần quan tâm.


Một số loại thực phẩm chứa những dưỡng chất đặc biệt có khả năng làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, giúp làn da luôn khỏe đẹp bất chấp tuổi tác. Chính vì vậy, chị em hãy bổ sung ngay những thực phẩm dưới đây vào thực đơn hàng ngày để giữ gìn nét tươi trẻ:

*Những thực phẩm giúp ngăn ngừa lão hóa hiệu quả*

*1. Mướp đắng (khổ qua)*
Theo Đông y, mướp đắng có tính mát, giúp thanh nhiệt, giải độc, hỗ trợ điều trị hiệu quả mụn nội tiết. Bên cạnh đó, thực phẩm này còn chứa nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất giúp làm đẹp da từ bên trong, đồng thời ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa hiệu quả.

Nếu bạn thường xuyên gặp tình trạng mọc mụn ở cằm do nóng trong thì hãy thường xuyên ăn nhiều mướp đắng để thanh nhiệt cơ thể nhé!

_

_
_Mướp đắng có tác dụng ngăn ngừa lão hóa hiệu quả - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*2. Bí đỏ*
Loại quả này chứa đến hơn 100 loại dưỡng chất cần thiết cho da, đặc biệt là vitamin C, B1, PP, beta-carotene… có tác dụng se khít lỗ chân lông, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa và cải thiện nhiều vấn đề về da.

*3. Cà chua*
Cà chua được xem là “mỹ phẩm” thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính, được rất nhiều chị em sử dụng để chăm sóc da. Chỉ với 1 ly nước ép cà chua tươi, cơ thể sẽ nhận được rất nhiều dưỡng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể như vitamin A, C, lycopene. Đây đều là những dưỡng chất có khả năng ngăn ngừa ung thư, hạn chế hắc sắc tố gây nên tình trạng nám, da sạm đen.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể dùng hỗn hợp nước ép cà chua, nước cốt chanh và mật ong thoa đều lên da trước khi đi ngủ. Sau khoảng 15 phút, rửa sạch mặt với nước lạnh. Biện pháp này sẽ giúp làm mờ vết thâm trên da cực nhanh chóng.

_

_
_Hãy thường xuyên dùng nước ép cà chua nhé! - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*4. Rong biển*
Rong biển chứa nhiều dưỡng chất có khả năng loại bỏ độc tố trong cơ thể, từ đó giúp làn da luôn khỏe mạnh. Thường xuyên ăn rong biển còn giúp ngăn ngừa ung thư vú hiệu quả.

*5. Cà rốt*
Hàm lượng lớn chất chống oxy hóa và beta carotene trong cà rốt có tác dụng tăng cường sức đề kháng, kích thích hệ miễn dịch hoạt động hiệu quả hơn, đồng thời giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh ung thư da.

_

_
_Cà rốt chứa dưỡng chất rất tốt cho da - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Trên đây là những thực phẩm ngăn ngừa lão hóa bạn nên bổ sung vào chế độ dinh dưỡng hàng ngày để vừa bảo vệ sức khỏe vừa cải thiện làn da hiệu quả.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------



## giathien123 (6/9/18)

nhiều chị em đang mách ngoài da muốn nhanh chóng là nên uống collagen để chống lão hóa da tuổi 40 cho nhanh


----------

